# VHI for 40 years. Dropped to One Plan 500 last year from B Options. Wheelchair etc?



## bmm (29 May 2013)

Hi,

Need to get a powered wheelchair. i've always been with vhi , no cover broken over the last 40 years. i dropped my cover to One Plan 500 last year. (always had plan B option before this )

Very difficult to determine the rules and levels of cover for appliances such as wheelchair. The powerchair i need costs about 3800 euro. 

Is there a wait period if i upgrade scheme and which schemes would cover this wheelchair?


----------



## snowyb (30 May 2013)

Hi bmm,

The plan you are on at present One Plan 500,  allows 1000 - 300excess = 700 for a wheelchair. 
This information is on your 'Table of Benefits' documentation (Section 5)  which you would have received at your renewal date.
 There are terms and conditions attached, for example, you must have a consultants report to submit with your application form.

https://www.vhi.ie/pdf/products/TOBOnePlan500.pdf 

There is a  list of approved appliances which they will send out to you on request.

The plan called 'One Plan', price 943pa, has an allowance of 3200 - 300excess = 2900 for an approved wheelchair. 
 However, you would need to discuss in detail with VHI about waiting times if you change plan. 
 It is not clear what waiting times apply in respect of claiming for a wheelchair,  when upgrading cover.

https://www.vhi.ie/pdf/products/TOBOnePlan.pdf

You can only claim in the year of purchase so if a waiting time applies for a higher level plan, you would not qualify for 2900 until 
after the waiting time is served.  You would have to serve the waiting time in full, before you could buy the wheelchair.  

Also, with VHI you can only change plans at your renewal date.

There is a lot of information to consider and take into account,  you would need to contact VHI and request the list of approved appliances
and also discuss the above issues in detail before making any decisions or purchases.  



Regards, Snowyb


----------



## bmm (31 May 2013)

Thanks SnowyB , Yeah it looks like a 2 year wait which is a long wait for a wheelchair. Gutted as i only dropped my cover for one year and had been covered for the previous 40 years. 

Vhi showed no sympathy.


----------

